# Grizzly G1182 - 6" Jointer



## dkrienert (Aug 12, 2011)

I found a G1182 jointer on CL. Asking price is $350. It does have the Shopfox mobile base, and I spoke with the seller who claims it is in excellent condition, but $350 seems steep to me. With the mobile base, I was thinking $275 is more reasonable. Does anyone have experience with this jointer? Is it worth $350?


----------



## biggeorge50 (May 26, 2012)

I just got one for $150 in like-new condition (also with that moblie base). I think it sold for around $350 new.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Like BigGeorge says.. $150 is a much more realistic price for that jointer.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

It's a nice jointer. The G1182HW was rated #1 by Wood Mag many years ago over the Jet, Ridgid, Delta 35-190 and 35-195, Bridgewood, and Sunhill. If it's in great shape, it could be worth $275 IMHO….possibly a few bucks more if you want it. In the summer of 2002 I paid $297 plus $55 s/h for a G1182HW (IIRC)....there are a couple of variations that might have cost a bit more….G1182Z, G1182ZHW, G1182ZX, etc. It'd be worth finding out which version it is.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

Just bought that exact model last week for $200 (the G1182HW) and it also came with a Shopfox base. I want to say it's about 10yrs old. Mine could use new blades sooner than later but there you go. Of course, I'm in California and jointers like these pop up almost daily. I've read great things about the Harbor freight 6" jointer and it sells for about $300 so there's something to think about. Jointers are very simple machines and not much goes wrong with them other than the motor failing. Listen for the bearings, check the belt, and the fence's ability to stay true.

As far as the jointer goes, it does what I need it to and I have no complaints other than it sure does fill up my shopvac awfully quick. The fence mechanism works well as far as I can tell and I havent tried rabetting on it so no comment on that feature. I've run 4/4 walnut thru it as well as some really old doug fir with no hangups. I'd prefer the newer style cranks that raise/lower the infeed/outfeed versus the levers on the Grizzly but it's esy enought to get over since I almost never have to adjust it.


----------

